

Obama Declares Hacking a 'National Emergency' - Futurebot
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/obama-declares-hacking-a-national-emergency?utm_source=mbtwitter

======
smutticus
Someone should make a chart of all the bogeymen the USG has and show how they
compete with each other. With regard to fear, how effective are terrorists v.
hackers? Or kiddie porn v. ISIS? Russia v. Anonymous?

If I'm Obama I need to know which bogeyman to deploy for a specific policy
desire. Which one will scare the public the most?

For example, should Obama use the fear of terrorists or pedophiles to enact
restrictions on encryption? I wonder if they have focus groups for this kind
of thing.

------
rinon
Original source: [https://m.whitehouse.gov/the-press-
office/2015/04/01/executi...](https://m.whitehouse.gov/the-press-
office/2015/04/01/executive-order-blocking-property-certain-persons-engaging-
significant-m)

